

An Open-Source Cancer Pitch, Deconstructed - dbcooper
http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2014/10/28/an_opensource_cancer_pitch_deconstructed.php

======
dbcooper
Apologies if this submission comes across as overly negative, but I value
Lowe's opinion, and can see these sorts of questions being asked of the
campaign.

~~~
xkcd-sucks
It's properly pragmatic, not needlessly negative. Derek just took the time to
type out and explain what any informed person thinks of the campaign.

